# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  فوائد من الطب النبوي لابن القيم

## أبو الحسين باوزير

من كتاب الطب النبوي لابن القيم :
   وقد رأيت أن أختم الكلام في هذا الباب بفصل مختصر عظيم النفع في المحاذر والوصايا الكلية النافعة لتتم منفعة الكتاب ورأيت لابن ماسويه فصلا في كتاب المحاذير نقلته بلفظه قال :
من أكل البصل أربعين يوما وكلف فلا يلومن إلا نفسه
ومن اقتصد فأكل مالحا فأصابه بهق أو جرب فلا يلومن إلا نفسه
ومن جمع في معدته البيض والسمك فأصابه فالج أو لقوة فلا يلومن إلا نفسه
ومن دخل الحمام وهو ممتلئ فأصابه فالج فلا يلومن إلا نفسه
ومن جمع في معدته اللبن والسمك فأصابه جذام أو برص أو نقرس فلا يلومن إلا نفسه
ومن جمع في معدته اللبن والنبيذ فأصابه برص أو نقرس فلا يلومن إلا نفسه
ومن احتلم فلم يغتسل حتى وطئ اهله فولدت مجنونا أو مخبلا فلا يلومن إلا نفسه
ومن أكل بيضا مسلوقا باردا وامتلأ منه فأصابه ربو فلا يلومن إلا نفسه
ومن جامع فلم يصبر حتى يفرغ فأصابه حصاة فلا يلومن إلا نفسه
وقال ابن بختيشوع : احذر أن تجمع البيض والسمك فإنهما يورثان القولنج والبواسير ووجع الأضراس
وإدامة أكل البيض يولد الكلف في الوجه وأكل الملوحة والسمك المالح والإفتصاد بعد الحمام يولد البهق والجرب .
   إدامة أكل كلى الغنم يعقر المثانة الإغتسال بالماء البارد بعد أكل السمك الطري يولد الفالج
وطء المرأة الحائض يولد الجذام الجماع من غير أن يهريق الماء عقيبه يولد الحصاة طول المكث في المخرج يولد الداء الدوي .
   قال أبقراط : الإقلال من الضار خير من الإكثار من النافع
   وقال : استديموا الصحة بترك التكاسل عن التعب وبترك الإمتلاء من الطعام والشراب
   وقال بعض الحكماء : من أراد الصحة فليجود الغذاء وليأكل على نقاء وليشرب على ظمأ وليقلل من شرب الماء ويتمدد بعد الغداء ويتمش بعد العشاء ولا ينم حتى يعرض نفسه على الخلاء وليحذر دخول الحمام عقيب الإمتلاء ومرة في الصيف خير من عشر في الشتاء وأكل القديد اليابس بالليل معين على الفناء ومجامعة العجائز تهرم أعمار الأحياء وتسقم أبدان الأصحاء ويروى هذا عن علي رضي الله عنه ولا يصح عنه وإنما بعضه من كلام الحارث بن كلدة طبيب العرب وكلام غيره
وقال الحارث : من سره البقاء - ولا بقاء - فليباكر الغداء وليعجل العشاء وليخفف الرداء وليقل غشيان النساء
وقال الحارث : أربعة أشياء تهدم البدن : الجماع على البطنة ودخول الحمام على الإمتلاء وأكل القديد وجماع العجوز .
   ولما احتضر الحارث اجتمع إليه الناس فقالوا : مرنا بأمر ننتهي إليه من بعدك فقال : لا تتزوجوا من النساء إلا شابة ولا تأكلوا من الفاكهة إلا في أوان نضجها ولا يتعالجن أحدكم ما احتمل بدنه الداء وعليكم بتنظيف المعدة في كل شهر فإنها مذيبة للبلغم مهلكة للمرة منبتة للحم وإذا تغذى أحدكم فلينم على إثر غدائه ساعة وإذا تعشى فليمش أربعين خطوة
   وقال بعض الملوك لطبيبه : لعلك لا تبقى لي فصف لي صفة آخذها عنك فقال : لا تنكح إلا شابة ولا تأكل من اللحم إلا فتيا ولا تشرب الدواء إلا من علة ولا تأت الفاكهة إلا في نضجها وأجد مضغ الطعام وإذا أكلت نهارا فلا بأس أن تنام وإذا أكلت ليلا فلا تنم حتى تمشي ولو خمسين خطوة ولا تأكلن حتى تجوع ولا تتكارهن على الجماع ولا تحبس البول وخذ من الحمام قبل أن يأخذ منك ولا تأكلن طعاما وفي معدتك طعام وإياك أن تأكل ما تعجز أسنانك عن مضغه فتعجز معدتك عن هضمه وعليك في كل أسبوع بقيئة تنقي جسمك ونعم الكنز الدم في جسدك فلا تخرجه إلا عند الحاجة .
فصل
   وأربعة أشياء تمرض الجسم : الكلام الكثير والنوم الكثير والأكل الكثير والجماع الكثير .
فالكلام الكثير : يقلل مخ الدماغ ويضعفه ويعجل الشيب .

فصل
   والحمية المفرطة في الصحة كالتخليط في المرض والحمية المعتدلة نافعة وقال جالينوس لأصحابه : اجتنبوا ثلاثا وعليكم بأربع ولا حاجة بكم إلى طبيب : اجتنبوا الغبار والدخان والنتن وعليك بالدسم والطيب والحلوى والحمام ولا تأكلوا فوق شبعكم ولا تتخللوا بالباذروج والريحان ولا تأكلوا الجوز عند المساء ولا ينم من به زكمة على قفاه ولا يأكل من به غم حامضا ولا يسرع المشي من افتصد فإنه مخاطرة الموت ولا يتقيأ من تؤلمه عينه ولا تأكلوا في الصيف لحما كثيرا ولا ينم صاحب الحمى الباردة في الشمس ولا تقربوا الباذنجان العتيق المبزر ومن شرب كل يوم في الشتاء قدحا من ماء حار أمن من الأعلال ومن دلك جسمه في الحمام بقشور الرمان أمن من الجرب والحكة ومن أكل خمس سوسنات مع قليل مصطكى رومي وعود خام ومسك بقي طول عمره لا تضعف معدته ولا تفسد ومن أكل بزر البطيخ مع السكر نظف الحصى من معدته وزالت عنه حرقة البول .
فصل
أربعة تهدم البدن : الهم والحزن والجوع والسهر
وأربعة تفرح : النظر إلى الخضرة وإلى الماء الجاري والمحبوب والثمار
وأربعة تظلم البصر : المشي حافيا والتصبح والتمسي بوجه البغيض والثقيل والعدو وكثرة البكاء وكثرة النظر في الخط الدقيق .
وأربعة تقوي الجسم : لبس الثوب الناعم ودخول الحمام المعتدل وأكل الطعام الحلو والدسم وشم الروائح الطيبة .
وأربعة تيبس الوجه وتذهب ماءه وبهجته وطلاوته : الكذب والوقاحة وكثرة السؤال عن غير علم وكثرة الفجور .
وأربعة تزيد في ماء الوجه وبهجته : المروءة والوفاء والكرم والتقوى
وأربعة تجلب البغضاء والمقت : الكبر والحسد والكذب والنميمة
وأربعة تجلب الرزق : قيام الليل وكثرة الإستغفار بالأسحار وتعاهد الصدقة والذكر أول النهار وآخره
وأربعة تمنع الرزق : نوم الصبحة وقلة الصلاة والكسل والخيانة
وأربعة تضر بالفهم والذهن : إدمان أكل الحامض والفواكه والنوم على القفا والهم والغم
وأربعة تزيد في الفهم : فراغ القلب وقلة التملي من الطعام والشراب وحسن تدبير الغذاء بالأشياء الحلوة والدسمة وإخراج الفضلات المثقلة للبدن
ومما يضر بالعقل : إدمان أكل البصل والباقلا والزيتون والباذنجان وكثرة الجماع والوحدة والأفكار والسكر وكثرة الضحك والغم .
قال بعض أهل النظر : قطعت في ثلاث مجالس فلم أجد لذلك علة إلا أني أكثرت من أكل الباذنجان في أحد تلك الأيام ومن الزيتون في الآخر ومن الباقلا في الثالث .
فصل
   قد أتينا على جملة نافعة من أجزاء الطب العلمي والعملي لعل الناظر لا يظفر بكثير منها إلا في هذا الكتاب وأريناك قرب ما بينها وبين الشريعة وأن الطب النبوي نسبة طب الطبائعيين إليه أقل من نسبة طب العجائز إلى طبهم .
   والأمر فوق ما ذكرناه وأعظم مما وصفناه بكثير ولكن فيما ذكرناه تنبيه باليسير على ما وراءه ومن لم يرزقه الله بصيرة على التفصيل فليعلم ما بين القوة المؤيدة بالوحي من عند الله والعلوم التي رزقها الله الأنبياء والعقول والبصائر التي منحهم الله إياها وبين ما عند غيرهم
ولعل قائلا يقول : ما لهدي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وما لهذا الباب وذكر قوى الأدوية وقوانين العلاج وتدبير أمر الصحة ؟
   وهذا من تقصير هذا القائل في فهم ما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فإن هذا وأضعافه وأضعاف أضعافه من فهم بعض ما جاء به وإرشاده إليه ودلالته عليه وحسن الفهم عن الله ورسوله من يمن الله به على من يشاء من عباده .
   فقد أوجدناك أصول الطب الثلاثة في القرآن وكيف تنكر أن تكون شريعة المبعوث بصلاح الدنيا والآخرة مشتملة على صلاح الأبدان كاشتمالها على صلاح القلوب وأنها مرشدة إلى حفظ صحتها ودفع آفاتها بطرق كلية قد وكل تفصيلها إلى العقل الصحيح والفطرة السليمة بطريق القياس والتنبيه والإيماء كما هو في كثير من مسائل فروع الفقه ولا تكن ممن إذا جهل شيئا عاداه .
   ولو رزق العبد تضلعا من كتاب الله وسنة رسوله وفهما تاما في النصوص ولوازمها لاستغنى بذلك عن كل كلام سواه ولاستنبط جميع العلوم الصحيحة منه .
   فمدار العلوم كلها على معرفة الله وأمره وخلقه وذلك مسلم إلى الرسل صلوات الله عليهم وسلامه فهم أعلم الخلق بالله وأمره وخلقه وحكمته في خلقه وأمره .
   وطب أتباعهم : أصح وأنفغ من طب غيرهم وطب أتباع خاتمهم وسيدهم وإمامهم محمد بن عبد الله صلوات الله وسلامه عليه وعليهم : أكمل الطب وأصحه وأنفعه ولا يعرف هذا إلا من عرف طب الناس سواهم وطبهم ثم وازن بينهما فحينئذ يظهر له التفاوت وهم أصح الأمم عقولا وفطرا وأعظمهم علما وأقربهم في كل شئ إلى الحق لأنهم خيرة الله من الأمم كما أن رسولهم خيرته من الرسل والعلم الذي وهبهم إياه والحلم والحكمة أمر لا يدانيهم فيه غيرهم وقد روى الإمام أحمد في مسنده : من حديث بهز بن حكيم عن أبيه عن جده رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : [ أنتم توفون سبعين أمة أنتم خيرها وأكرمها على الله ] فظهر أثر كرامتها على الله سبحانه في علومهم وعقولهم وأحلامهم وفطرهم وهم الذين عرضت عليهم علوم الأمم قبلهم وعقولهم وأعمالهم ودرجاتهم فازدادوا بذلك علما وحلما وعقولا إلى ما أفاض الله سبحانه وتعالى عليهم من علمه وحلمه ، ولذلك كانت الطبيعة الدموية لهم والصفراوية لليهود والبلغمية للنصارى ولذلك غلب على النصارى البلادة وقلة الفهم والفطنة وغلب على اليهود الحزن والهم والغم والصغار وغلب على المسلمين العقل والشجاعة والفهم والنجدة والفرح والسرور وهذه أسرار وحقائق إنما يعرف مقدارها من حسن فهمه ولطف ذهنه وغزر علمه وعرف ما عند الناس وبالله التوفيق .
زاد المعاد ( الجزء الرابع ( الطب النبوي ) )

----------


## الهـــاشمي

بارك الله فيك أخي باوزير على النقل من كتب شيخ الإسلام بن القيم رحمه الله

----------

